# questions about laser sights



## budgetprepp-n (Apr 7, 2013)

Ok I know Zip about laser sights other than I would like to try one just to see.
How can I mount one on my stock M4 AR without a lot of modification?

What distance are they good for? 

How do you tell a good one from a cheap one? do you go by the lumens or what? 
Lumens< how do you spell that?


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Well they come in both red and green. Green is the flavor of the day they do show up better in most conditions. The green generally are more expensive and tend to use more battery power. 5mW is the max allowed by current law for laser sights . However there is still a major difference in quality of the sight even if rated at 5mW .
There are version that produce 3 dots to make find the aim point faster some light it some don't.
Laser sights generally work best at short ranges and are hard to find your aim point in full light out doors. They require a lot of training time if you do not know where to look for the aim point you will waste to much time trying to find it.
If you plan to mount it on an AR hand guard you should consider snap in hand guards move to much for any sight to be mounted to them. You would need solid or free float type rail system. 
While I do use some Laser sights on hand guns IMO they are just about a waste of time on an AR type weapon. I have mounted them on AR's for short range indoor use I always end up removing them. The only long gun we have kept them on were HD shot guns.
There are to many variables to give you a simple answer. Save your cash until you are sure it is what you want.


----------



## Moonshinedave (Mar 28, 2013)

I consider lasers as a low light, to no light situations, I have two, one on a .22 pistol my wife mostly uses, and the other on what I consider my night time and/or short range weapon. Simply sight in your scope, or iron sights then adjust the laser to to match the crosshairs/sights. Put the dot on what you are wanting to put lead in. I use a pressure switch to turn the laser on at the moment I need it. I figure when I use it there will be little light and/or time for other aiming options. Just my thoughts on it.


----------



## Hemi45 (May 5, 2014)

I'd never waste time and money putting a laser on a long gun ... red dots all day long! Personally, I'm an Aimpoint guy but EOTech is another great option - either one kicks a laser's ass on a carbine/rifle and is what you might want to look into.


----------



## csi-tech (Apr 13, 2013)

I have a green laser on my AR. I would never use it in a situation as it is a target indicator and can quickly give away your position. They have a certain psychological value but they telegraph your shot too. I love my AIMPOINT with ARD, great situational/heads up awareness and rugged as a tank. I have iron sights as a backup. The laser is a ton of fun though. 

I have messed with birds, fish, cats, dogs, deer, cows, horses, foxes, bobcats.........


----------



## alterego (Jan 27, 2013)

I have a NC star laser scope combo 3 to 9 that has a quick detach. I can move it from one top rail to the other and it lines up reasonably close. It is a red dot. Forget seeing it in daylight. It is a lot of fun in low to no light. As said above it could be a blessing or a curse. Give away your position or scare the shit out of an assailant. I like the idea because you can fire reasonably accurate round placement around obstacles with out be full shouldered and lined up. 

Yes I know it is not an eotech or an acog but for the money it is fun and I have used it for a year outside and in the pole barn banging around. It still works. It uses up a battery if you leave it on. Menards sells the batteries cheaper than any where else.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

I'm not a fan of lasers on long guns either. I played around with one on an AR for a while and did not see the benefit over iron sights let alone some of the excellent optic options that we have today. 

I've got the S&W Bodyguard .380 (it has a built in laser) and in a life or death situation, I do not see myself using the laser.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Slippy said:


> I'm not a fan of lasers on long guns either. I played around with one on an AR for a while and did not see the benefit over iron sights let alone some of the excellent optic options that we have today.
> 
> I've got the S&W Bodyguard .380 (it has a built in laser) and in a life or death situation, I do not see myself using the laser.


 Wife's Bodyguard S&W 38 and one I have include the factory laser . A tool but not a magic cure. Daughter has one on her LCP 380 again a low light tool .


----------



## CourtSwagger (Jan 3, 2013)

I have a streamlight tlr 2 on my AR. It is a light/laser combo. I have it mounted at 9 o'clock on my rail so I can operate the switch with the thumb of my left hand while maintaining a firing position It was very difficult to get the laser sighted in due to its mounting position, but even after doing so, I am far more likely to use my red dot. The laser is cool, but I really don't use it. I bought the TLR for the compact light. I didn't want a freaking mag light on my AR.


----------



## GTGallop (Nov 11, 2012)

Lasers, like tracers, work two ways.


----------



## csi-tech (Apr 13, 2013)

Now if you are referring to the laser that was tested and implemented by DARPA for use on warships that melts the faces of pirates and missiles alike I'm in!


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Well, if the laser can melt pirate's faces, I'm sure it can melt socialists faces too.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

At night my green one will paint a target at 1/4 mile. but it is spread-out a bit, looks cool . The CT grip lasers on the 92FS 9mm works very well out of they way never know it is there, effortless to turn on and off. I would like one like it for my SR9C


----------

